# MY GOATS ARE COMING !!!



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

HEY YA'LL !!!! 

I KNOW SOMEOF YOU HAVE BEEN READING MY JOURNAL AND YOU KNOW HOW I'VE BEEN WAITING .... FOR MY GOATS.
AND TODAY IS THE DAY !!!!!! I AM GOING TO PICK THEM UP SOON !!!!! WELL BETTER GO GET THAT CAMERA ... I KNOW BYHERS LOVVE PICS !!!  
BYE !!!! (THIS IS MY HUGE ANNOUNCEMENT TO ALL)


----------



## flemish lops (Dec 17, 2011)

can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

:bun


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 17, 2011)

I am so very happy that you will be getting your goats today. You have been waiting so long and I do not know how you did it! I cannot wait to see pictures! Congratulations!


----------



## jmsim93 (Dec 17, 2011)

SOOO happy for you!!!  I remember the day I got my goats...if felt like it would never get here!  Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Here is where you can see my pics of my GOATS !!! 
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15136&p=38


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Something terrible happened today ... you can see about it in my journal ....


----------

